# Help with 5x5x5 Blind parity?



## peteraberg (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello!
I would need some help with 5x5x5 blind. I now tried a few times and it comes down to the same problem, the end.
Memorisation works fine and execution also until the end...

I can't find help in any other post maybe because I solve in a bit of a funny order, but it works in my head.

*Center corners
Center "cross pieces"
Outer edges*

Then I think of it as an extra 3x3x3 blind and I solve

*Corners
Inner edges*

But when I get parity I can't seem to use the algorithm that I use for 3x3x3...
When I solve the 3x3x3 I save the uneven last corner until the end, after I have done all edges and then I do,

U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U

But on the 5x5x5 it messes up the centers and also doing uneven corners switches the outer edges...
Oh, and I use the M2 for edges and for the corners I use Y-perm.

And in 4x4x4 if I do uneven number of corners I always do PLL parity algoritm to solve it. But that doesn't work on 5x5x5 either..

Does anyone have any suggestion? Or do I simply have to change order or method?
Thanks

Ps. Here's also a link to the end of the solve and you will see what happens. Except that there were now 2 corners wrong it would have been solved.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dqHOqGvO3g


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 5, 2014)

What I do for corner/midge parity:

Solve corners, do a J(a) perm (i.e L perm)
Solve midges, do U' F2 U M2 U2 (Rw2 Uw2 r2 F2 r2 Uw2 Rw2) U F2 U
Then another J(a) perm


----------



## peteraberg (Sep 5, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> What I do for corner/midge parity:
> 
> Solve corners, do a J(a) perm (i.e L perm)
> Solve midges, do U' F2 U M2 U2 (Rw2 Uw2 r2 F2 r2 Uw2 Rw2) U F2 U
> Then another J(a) perm



Are you sure that's the algoritm? I think there's some letter wrong or a prime somewhere cause that totally messes the cube up...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 5, 2014)

peteraberg said:


> Are you sure that's the algoritm? I think there's some letter wrong or a prime somewhere cause that totally messes the cube up...


My bad. The "r2 F2 r2" should be F2 r2 F2. I was just going off of what sounded right.


----------



## peteraberg (Sep 5, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> My bad. The "r2 F2 r2" should be F2 r2 F2. I was just going off of what sounded right.



Yes, that seems to work perfectly! 
Thanks a lot! Been trying a lot of very complicated combinations of algoritms now but this will do it faster and easier!
/P


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 5, 2014)

Solve everything except 2 corners and 2 midges.
Do a double wing swap on the 2 edges containing the midges e.g. for UF-UB it's Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2
Do a 2-corner 2-edge PLL to finish.


----------



## peteraberg (Sep 6, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Solve everything except 2 corners and 2 midges.
> Do a double wing swap on the 2 edges containing the midges e.g. for UF-UB it's Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2
> Do a 2-corner 2-edge PLL to finish.



I went with CyanSandwich parity fix and it worked perfectly!! My first success today!
It took 6 tries, and it was about 50 min with memo and solve so not so fast but I'm super happy about making it!!


----------



## peteraberg (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you so much! Had my first success today!! the 6th try!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 8, 2014)

Congratulations on your first 5x5x5 BLD success! That's very exciting!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 9, 2014)

peteraberg said:


> Thank you so much! Had my first success today!! the 6th try!


No problem, Congrats! 6 tries is a lot sooner than most people got it.


----------



## peteraberg (Sep 29, 2014)

*Solve video!*



CyanSandwich said:


> No problem, Congrats! 6 tries is a lot sooner than most people got it.



Just a clip of the success, where I got use of your algorithm in the end! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk1sIn-n5ZM&list=UUbgxothrAgLYSfMAZmi7V-g


----------



## CuberM (Oct 24, 2014)

Wait, I'm just wondering, and I just noticed this, can't just just solve the midges first, do the algorithm, and then do the corners, with out doing any J(a) perms? I haven't tried it out, but it looks like you can.


----------

